# Male Golden available at SF Bay Area Rescue



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He seems so sweet...

Adopt a dog or cat or pet from The Milo Foundation animal rescue - Adopt an Animal


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

He's such a cutie! I always feel horrible when I see these older Goldens looking for homes.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a handsome guy! At least he's in a foster home  I hope he finds a wonderful family.


----------

